
Capitalism Must Focus on Stakeholders to Survive - chmaynard
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/2020-01-16/capitalism-must-reform-survive
======
planetzero
This is only partially correct. What we have today is social just Capitalism.
If one person is offended. a social media campaign is started against the
company and shareholders get scared and the stock price drops temporarily.

The great part is if you have some money, you invest when this happens
(because it's artificial..the value of the company hasn't really gone down
because of accusations)..and you make money when the stock price goes up in a
few weeks when it blows over or everyone moves onto the next outrage of the
week.

